# Skalierbare Instanzen und Schlachtzüge, neue Gebiete, Kleiderschränke und Überarbeitungen der Legendären Gegenstände und des Housings



## Telkir (19. Juni 2010)

Servus geschätzte HdRO-Foristen,

da ich weiß, dass nicht alle HdRO-Forennutzer auf buffed.de unsere Content-Seite zum besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MMORPG der Welt besuchen, bin ich ganz dreist und poste die Enthüllungen der diesjährigen E3 ebenfalls im Forum. Ha, massively.com hat alle Insider-Informationen zusammengetragen und jedes Interview auch auf kleinste Pseudo-Ankündigungen durchforstet. Herausgekommen sind sowohl Ankündigungen der fernen Zukunft wie die Überarbeitung der Legendären Gegenstände, der Housings und eines neuen Hobbys (wehe hier kommt jemand mit ies-Grammatik, das ist ein Genitiv-S und außerdem muss ich keine englische Grammatik übernehmen und werde bis zum Ende meines Lebens den Plural Hobbys nutzen^^) und des nächsten Updates rund um das neue Gebiet Enedwaith. Damit ist die Marschrichtung gen Süden und Sarumans Orthanc vorgeben. Zusätzlich wird derzeit der DirectX11-Modus getestet. 
Noch im Herbst sollen alte Instanzen und Schlachtzüge über ein Scharmützel-ähnliches System zugänglich gemacht werden. Hierfür wird es keine Scharmützel-Zeichen geben, aber man arbeitet derzeit an neuen kosmetischen Belohnungen im Stile der alten Rüstungen. Diese dürft Ihr dann in Eurem neuen Kleiderschrank ganz schick verstauen. 20 Plätze umfasst die Standard-Version, die alle VIPs automatische erhalten. Für zusätzliche Slots (bis zum Maximum 50) darf man dann wohl in die reale Geldbörse greifen.

Die etwas hübscher formulierte Zusammenfassung und eine Gebietskarte von Enedwaith erhaltet Ihr in der buffed-News.

*UPDATE #1:* Neue Infos zu den Instanzen, Enedwaith und dem überarbeiteten Tutorial

*UPDATE #2:* Neue Infos zu den Instanzen, Enedwaith und dem überarbeiteten Tutorial +++ UPDATE: Thorog bleibt für 24 Spieler

*UPDATE #3:* Neue Infos zum überarbeiteten Herbstfest, Enedwaith und der Zukunft von Der Herr der Ringe Online

*UPDATE #4:* Eingeschränktes Chat-System für Free-2-Play-Spieler

*UPDATE #5:* Link zum Thread der Ankündigung der LUA-Unterstützung für Der Herr der Ringe Online. Das Ganze soll noch eine Weile in der Testphase bleiben und dann eigenständige Interface-Addons erlauben. Nichts Genaues weiß man derzeit zur endgültigen Funktionalität.

*UPDATE #6:* Neue LUA-UI-Infos zur Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft der Benutzeroberfläche: http://ninjalooter.de/2010/07/forum-blues-hdro-lua-addon-informationen-zur-kunftigen-ui-anpassung-20-07-2010 (Deutsche Übersetzung und Original-Post)

*UPDATE #7:* Gruppengrößen-Skalierung der Instanzen verneint, Entwicklertagebuch zu Instanzen und Itemshop-Diskussion im ins Deutsche übersetzte Forum-Blues auf Ninjalooter.de. 

*Telkir winkt*


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juni 2010)

Hier der Link zum Massively.com-Artikel, damit man sich zwei Klicks sparen kann *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (19. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hier der Link zum Massively.com-Artikel.


Ach komm, der ist 4x in der Übersetzung erwähnt und verlinkt. Ich bin doch ein ganz politisch Korrekter.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juni 2010)

Hier übrigens meine Qualitative Meinung zu diesem Thema - sie scheint sich mit der allgemeinen Meinung bisher zu decken.

Meinung: Ja, schön.

Das is' irgendwie die glaube ich egalste E3-Ankündigung die ich kenne. I'm okay with it, aber trotzdem. Ziemliche Gähn-Angelegenheit.


----------



## dhorwyn (19. Juni 2010)

Jop, ist auch ne reife Leistung einen Content-Patch auf ner Messe vorzustellen, dessen Inhalt zudem dann auch noch Großteils vorher schon bekannt gegeben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und F2P...davon will doch eh keiner mehr was hören - gelesen, geschimpft, nochmal gelesen, verstanden, mit gesunder Skepsis angenommen, im "Herbst" gucken wies läuft...

Dass man sich überhaupt mal über n halbes Jahr für nen Contentpatch Zeit lässt, und ihn dann auch noch auf ner Messe präsentieren muss...find ich arm. Ein Knaller wäre gewesen "Enedwaith im Herbst, Rohan Weihnachten 2010" ... und nichtmal das wär verfrüht gewesen... zugegeben auf die alten SZ-Inis als 6er oder 12er mal, freu ich mich. 

Weiß mein eigentlich ob das Levelcap auch erhöht wird (jo, wär unüblich für einen patch, ich weiss)? Ein eigenes Land komplett ohne Exp und Levelaufstieg wär irgendwie wie Zierwerk, nett, aber brauchen tu ichs nicht - wenn ich ein paar Tage Aufgaben erfülle, soll sich auch mein Char weiterentwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weniger Mut macht mir dan "Turbine's stated that Isengard (and presumably Helm's Deep) are next on the tour. We should hit Isengard in 2011" mal schaun obs schon als Teil von Rohan kommt oder wieder "nur" ein Content-Patch.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juni 2010)

Enedwaith ist meines Wissens nach als Alternative zum Leveln im Düsterwald gedacht, also 60+.


----------



## dhorwyn (20. Juni 2010)

oh, ok...macht die Sache nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrordrim (20. Juni 2010)

Hat irgendwer auf der Enedwaith Karte schon was entdeckt das auf Isengard hindeutet? Entweder ich bin Blind (garnicht so ausgeschlossen) oder es ist noch weiter Östlich.
Hätte ich mich jetzt in dem neuen Gebiet am Meisten drauf gefreut..


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte den Fehler in deiner logik nicht allzu deutlich aufzeigen, aber es geht glaube ich nicht anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls das noch nicht offensichtlich genug war gehts auch hier nochmal im detail.

Und abgesehen davon steht _im Startpost_ "Weniger Mut macht mir dan "Turbine's stated that Isengard (and presumably Helm's Deep) are next on the tour. We should hit Isengard in 2011" mal schaun obs schon als Teil von Rohan kommt oder wieder "nur" ein Content-Patch." Selbst wenn du kein Englisch kannst, "Isengard in 2011" kriegt man noch hin, oder?


----------



## Elrigh (20. Juni 2010)

Ok, für den Herbst sind zwei Contentpatches angekündigt und es ist ja die Rede von, dass man noch nicht entschieden hätte Isengard mit Rohan oder vorher als Contentpatch zu bringen.

Das stellt sich doch die Frage, was man zwischen Enedwaith und Isengard noch für Gebiete bringen könnte.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juni 2010)

Nö, eigentlich nicht.

Also, anhand der simplen und komplizierten karte und der ingame-map würde ich davon ausgehen, dass Enedwaith ein wenig vor dem knick in der nord-südstraße endet, dieser knick aber sehr bald südlich davon folgt.

basierend darauf würde ich behaupten, dass höchstens das Gebiet auf der Höhe "Dun Caladach" (detaillierte map) noch fehlt, falls das nicht sogar eingefügt ist.

Es würde also, wenn man ausschließlich schnell nach isengard will, nur ein kleines bisschen weg bis dorthin brauchen. Wenn man mehr fläche einfügen will, kann man das hinzukommende Gebiet nach süden und westen größer machen, das wäre dann das Land um den Isen herum. Wenn man gar kein Gebiet ausser isengard will, könnte man auch wie in Buch 14 einfach so dorthin teleportiert werden, das glaube ich aber nicht unbedingt.

Wenn man sich noch nicht so sicher ist, ob isengard vor oder mit rohan kommen soll, klingt das allerdings, als wäre es nicht für das dann-maxlevel gedacht, sondern für das jetzt-maxlevel.

Das heisst, dass Isengard in dem fall keine schlachtzugsinstanz wäre oder sonstwas wirklich geiles, sondern eher ein teil der epischen Handlung. (Abgesehen von der Möglichkeit, dass man (falls es mit rohan kommt) dort erst vor verschlossenen toren steht und dann mit rohan-maxlevel den turm angreift.


----------



## dhorwyn (21. Juni 2010)

Hier der volle Text meines kleinen Auszug von weiter oben


After what seems like a long wait in the north, both the Fellowship and players are set to plow through The Two Towers, and Turbine's stated that Isengard (and presumably Helm's Deep) are next on the tour. We should hit Isengard in 2011, although PC Gamer reports that Turbine is waiting to whether if it should be a full-blown expansion or part of a content pack.

http://www.massively...npage_massively Punkt 10. bzw. auch


it hasn't been decided yet how involved the players will be in with Sauramon's plight &#8211; but there is precedence for players taking control of central lore figures to act out these types of big moments. Paiz also told us that they're going to wait and see how players react to content packs (as opposed to expansions) before deciding if Isengard will be part of a content pack purchased through the in-game cash shop, or a full expansion.

http://www.pcgamer.c...engard-in-2011/ 



Im Herbst also, bekommen wir nur Enedwaith, vor 2011 tut sich da gar nix sonst wies aussieht.


WENN Isengard ein richtiges Addon werden sollte, bzw. als solches verkauft wird, denke ich, dann wärs wieder ein kleines wie Düsterwald, nicht umsonst überlegen die es eventuell als TEIL eines Questpacks zu verticken... findet das Enedwaith-Questpack zu wenig Abnehmer bei den Nicht-Abonennten, bringen die halt Isengard gleich für alle kostenpflichtig raus... und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass Isengard einen Moria-ähnlichen Umfang haben könnte.


Ich finds ziemlich armseelig, allerdings für ein Unternehmen auch völlig verständlich so zu handeln.

Erstmal gucken obs die Free/Premium-Player denn kaufen (Enedwaith oder andere Contentpacks) und wenn nicht, einfach alle zur Kasse bitten - oder man hat als Abonennt genug Punkte für ein Addon, falls vollwertige Addons im Shop angeboten werden, who knows - dagegen spricht aber eher Paiz´Aussage "will be part of a content pack purchased *through the in-game cash shop*, *or* a full expansion", also entweder durch den Shop ODER als Full Expansion, klingt für mich als müsste man das auf jeden Fall kaufen und nicht gegen Punkte tauschen können.

 Quasi erst so, hm... ist ein TEIL eines Content-Packs, oh nein ist doch ein vollwertiges Addon, darüber entscheiden die Verkaufszahlen der anderen Questpacks und scheinbar nicht der gebotene Inhalt...irgendwie seltsam. 

Dieses Tröpfchenweise veröffentlichen neues Contents ist wohl die neue Politik, wenn es angenommen wird, ganz im Sinne des großen DLC-Trends - und wenns mal zu wenig Geld bringt, dann veröffentlicht man einfach als Full-Addon zum regulären Addon-Preis von 20-35 Euro (Düsterwald bzw. Moria). Sehr, sehr fadenscheinig meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass Enedwaith ein test ist, ob premium-spieler ihn kaufen.

Denn wer mit dem f2p-einstieg anfängt zu spielen, ist auf Level 1. Wer bis Level 60 kommt, ist ohnehin schon moria-besitzer, und selbst bis Angmar werden die meisten F2P-Spieler, die sich ihre punkte von Hand verdienen, wohl eher bis Weihnachten gekommen sein, wenn überhaupt.


Das heisst, wenn die den ganzen tag zuschauten, wer jetzt enedwaith gekauft hat, wären die echt blöd - denn da ist ja überhaupt keine zielgruppe für aktuell.


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Juni 2010)

Andererseits kann ja auch einer der jetzt Abo bezahlt, auf Premium steigen und zwar gratis spielen was er bisher gekauft hat, also all die Addons, und auch Hüter/Runi, bleibt ja erhalten, und müsste sich dann nur Enedwaith kaufen, falls es ihm/ihr sinnvoll erscheint. Außerdem habe ich noch "und andere Contentpacks" geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also auch alle die man nach den F2P-Startgebieten erstmal als Freeuser kaufen darf, klar dass sich das Hauptaugenmerk eher auf die richtet als auf zukünftige ehemalige Abonnenten die auf Premium zurück steigen (wobei es die sicherlich auch geben wird).


Ich finds einfach frech zu sagen wir gucken mal obs ein Full Addon wird oder nur n Teil eines Contentpacks, und machens davon abhängig wie Quest/Contentpacks angenommen werden und nicht vom Inhalt der darüber meines Erachtens eher entscheidend sein sollte. 

Vor allem weil Isengart lt. der Aussage von Kate Paiz, ja entweder ein Full Addon oder TEIL eines Contentpacks wird - also ich hätts ja gut verstanden wenn die sagen TEIL eines Addons (meinetwegen Rohan) oder TEIL eines Contentpacks (meinetwegen Isengard+Dunland). 

Aber so ist die Aussage etwas seltsam und klingt nicht gerade verständlich oder fair.


----------



## kogrash (22. Juni 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> [...] zugegeben auf die alten SZ-Inis als 6er oder 12er mal, freu ich mich. [...]



hm, ich hatte mich auch auf das wiedersehen mit der nurz-gashu-spalte gefreut, die wurde ja auch im mützelsystem reanimiert.
irgendwie hält sich meine vorfreude auf mehr recycelte altinstanzen nun komischerweise in grenzen...


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Juni 2010)

Die alten Instanzen werden nur über ein ähnliches Tool wie das Scharmützel-Fenster betreten und skaliert - aber nicht als Scharmützel gestaltet, gibt auch keine Abzeichen dafür, also normal spielbar nur mit weniger Spielern und mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden, also kein "nimm das ein, verteidige es und geh weiter" ...hoffentlich. Das Spalte-Scharmützel gefällt mir auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Füchtella (22. Juni 2010)

Huhu!

Wie das mit alten Instanzen skalierbar geht, scheint ja von einigen irgendwie seltsam verstanden zu werden.
Also genau steht da:
"Ihr werdet neben der Stufenanforderung aller Voraussicht auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad selbst festlegen dürfen. Entgegen erster Ankündigungen soll es allerdings doch nicht möglich sein, die Gruppenstärke von der ursprünglichen Gefährtenanzahl zu variieren."
Heißt also:
- Stufenanforderung und Schwierigkeitsgrad werden konfigurierbar
- Gruppenstärke jedoch nicht
Das Hügelgrab z.B. bleibt also weiterhin eine 6er, die Spalte ein 12er. 

Und nirgends stand etwas davon, dass die alten Instanzen zu Scharmützeln werden. Sondern lediglich, dass das System, um sie konfigurierbar zu machen, scharmützelähnlich werden soll. Und das macht ja auch Sinn, wenn man schon ein - funktionierendes - System hat, um Instanz-ähnliche-Sachen zu konfigurieren, wieso sollte man es nicht verwenden?

Ich persönlich freue mich auf das Feauture, viele alten Instanzen waren recht toll, sie auf dann Stufe 65 hochzuschrauben und nochmal zu spielen wäre einfach eine Bereicherung.

mfg


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Juni 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Und nirgends stand etwas davon, dass die alten Instanzen zu Scharmützeln werden.



Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt, lediglich dass es ähnlich zum Einsteigen in die Instanz wird ABER, deine Aussagen stimmen leider auch nicht ganz....


Due to player feedback on their official forums, Turbine *will make the old world raid instances available through the Skirmish interface for  any group size, from solo to 24-man raid.
*These aren't technically Skrimishes so you will receive no Skirmish Marks, but they use the Skirmish technology to set the instance difficulty, port you there and then drop you back into the world when you are done. No word yet on if you be able to solo the raid trophies, but they are working on more cosmetic rewards with the graphical look of the old world raid armor.

Quelle: http://www.massively...view-of-enedwa/


Wir sprechen hier von zwei Paar Schuhen. Ich meine NICHT das neue Gruppen-Such-Tool, sondern genau die oben genannten alten Raidinstanzen die genauso konfigurierbar werden.


----------



## kogrash (23. Juni 2010)

Tja, und ich bin weder von der einen noch von der anderen Möglichkeit restlos begeistert (welche dann kommt wird sich zeigen).

Wird man die Gruppengröße anpassen können ist der Witz bei den Instanzen ziemlich perdu. Taktik und Gruppenspiel fallen komplett weg - und aus dem Balrog wird ein x-beliebiger Signaturmob. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch ein paar nette Einfälle, aber grundsätzlich muß dann jeder Mob von jeder Klasse zu legen sein. Und da ist dann nicht mehr viel mit Abwechslung und neuen Boßmechaniken. Und wer sich eh alles solo anschauen kann bringt evtl auch nicht mehr ganz soviel Motivation auf sich zu 12. bei Thaurlach durchzubeißen. Es können sich also mehr Leute die Instanzen anschauen aber wohl weniger wirklich als (fordernden) Raid erleben.

Kann man dagegen die Gruppengröße nicht ändern wird eine Gruppensuche auch nicht leichter als früher, vielleicht sogar schwieriger, da man sich auch noch auf einen "Instanzenlevel" einigen muß. Nahe dem Maxlevel mag es dagegen mehr Nachfrage geben - vorausgesetzt die Motivation stimmt. Ob da Zierwerk ausreicht für X Versuche beim Balrog?

Und besonders schade fände ich es, wenn die alten Spaltensets nun einfach als Zierwerk zu haben sind. Irgendwie werden die alten Erfolge damit entwertet (ich hätte zB auch die Titel mit Thrang und Thauerlach mit dem Addon abgeschafft). Wohlgemerkt geht es hier nur um kosmetische Sachen!

Insgesamt also eine nette Änderung (mit ein paar Häkchen) um Nachzüglern den alten Content zu zeigen. Aber natürlich kein Ersatz für neue Inhalte. Von daher für alte Hasen eher unwichtig.


----------



## dhorwyn (23. Juni 2010)

Mal schauen wies wirklich kommt. Beide, also die Meldung von Füchtella, wie auch von mir gibt es bei massivley im original geposted und widersprechen sich auch ein wenig. mag sein dass meine zu den "ersten Ankündigungen" gehören denen mit der späteren eben widersprochen wurde.

Einfach mal schauen was kommt. Für "alte Hasen" denke ich auch dass frühstens wieder 2011 wieder was dabei ist mit Isengard/Rohan, etc. Selbst wenn mit Enedwaith ein Buch mit der Masse von den beiden Büchern die mit Düsterwald kamen erscheinen sollte ist das ja auch nur ein kleines Tröpfchen. Allerdings liegt Turbines/Warners-Augenmerk beim F2P-Launch klar auf Neukundenfang...warum man seit Monaten so wenig dafür tut dass die bestehenden bei Laune gehalten werden, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. 

Man hätte doch zumindest mal noch 2-3 Instanzen rausschmeissen können, oder ein paar neue Sachen die man sich dann zumindest gegen die DG-Medaillons holen kann. So hat man doch keinen Anreiz mehr da noch reinzugehen, von den Moria-Instanzen ganz zu schweigen - ich kam auch erst spät zu den Moria-Inis weil ich nachdem mein Hüter 60 war erstmal n halbes Jahr Pause eingelegt hab aber mittlerweile habe ich nun 3 Chars Moria/DG/Lorien-equipped, mit 2 davon das Moria UND alle DG/Lorien-Teile, also twinke ich halt weiter und geh Instanzen mit für die Leute in der Sippe die noch wo Teile brauchen. Wieoft war ich wohl Treppe/Schmiede/Skumfil/SH/SG/usw. und das obwohl ich erst seit einem Jahr wieder regelmäßig spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (23. Juni 2010)

naja, genau auf diese Inhaltsleere habe ich meine eigene Antwort gefunden: AoC.

Als Explorer-Typ gibt mir weder WoW noch HdRo im Moment was in der Richtung zu tun. Da nach dem Addon sehr positve Berichte über Age of Conan kamen dacht ich mir: "Versuchs mal!" Bin momentan ziemlich begeistert, sehr schicke Landschaften, einige coole Klassen, klasse Nahkampfsystem... Und scheine nicht nur ich so zu sehen, die Gamestar vergibt mal eben 90%: Link .

Das Problem ist bloß: Zuviel MMO-Nomadentum macht einsam....


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juni 2010)

Ich bin aktuell kurz davor, die 100 000 XP bei Red Faction Guerilla gesammelt zu haben (knapp 5 Wochen Aufwand). Und ich spiele alle Gigs in Rock Band 1 (Geschätzt knapp 200 Spielstunden Aufwand).

Und dass das Set aus Barad Guldur nicht motivierend ist (unlike Spalteset, Moriaset), hab ich ja schon oft genug dargelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dhorwyn (23. Juni 2010)

kogrash schrieb:


> naja, genau auf diese Inhaltsleere habe ich meine eigene Antwort gefunden: AoC.
> 
> Als Explorer-Typ gibt mir weder WoW noch HdRo im Moment was in der Richtung zu tun. Da nach dem Addon sehr positve Berichte über Age of Conan kamen dacht ich mir: "Versuchs mal!" Bin momentan ziemlich begeistert, sehr schicke Landschaften, einige coole Klassen, klasse Nahkampfsystem... Und scheine nicht nur ich so zu sehen, die Gamestar vergibt mal eben 90%: Link .
> 
> Das Problem ist bloß: Zuviel MMO-Nomadentum macht einsam....





Ich hab AoC damals zu Release gespielt, 4 Monate lang, danach das letzte Mal Weihnachten 2009, also vor nem halben Jahr wieder mal n Monat (eher den Weihnachtsurlaub 2 Wochen^^) und fands auch recht gut und mir hats auch ziemlich Spaß gemacht. Das Problem bei zwei MMOs gleichzeitig ist für mich auch das von dir angesprochene, man ist nirgends so richtig "beheimatet" ich hab zwar damals viel (soweit man in 2 Wochen "viel" machen kann) mit der Gilde gemacht, weil meine Freundin in den zwei Wochen nicht daheim war und ich viiiiiiiiel Zeit hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die waren auch alle super nett, aber zum anderen war dann noch die Hdro-sippe die ich schon länger kenne, und naja dann fiel die Entscheidung wieder zugunste der Sippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um beides regelmäßig zu spielen fehlt mir leider auch die Zeit - klar mal n Monat hdro-Pause ließe sich machen, derzeit passiert ja wirklich nix das man versäumen könnte.Ich will ja auch nicht jammern...ich sag ja auch nicht dass mir Lotro keinen Spaß mehr macht, aber derzeit logge ich 2-3x die Woche für ein paar Instanzen ein oder ziehe den nächsten Twink und mittlerweile beginnt das halt auch nicht mehr so prickelnd zu sein...hm...vielleicht wirklich mal wieder n Monat AoC, grad bei der WM/Sommerurlaubsphase ist auch in der Sippe weniger los.

Rockband wär auch wieder mal was jo...aber andererseits wenn nicht grad 3 andere Leute da sind, spiel ich dann lieber auf meinen realen Gitarren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (2. Juli 2010)

So, da kam ein ganzer Batzen neuer Informationen dank massively.com rein. Alte Schlachtzüge werden weniger Spieler benötigen und in Flügel aufgeteilt. Wir bekommen schon wieder neue Marken (Yeah! Mehr Platz im Rucksack bitte!) und Enedwaith hat bärtige Hobbits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*UPDATE:* Neue Infos zu den Instanzen, Enedwaith und dem überarbeiteten Tutorial


----------



## Füchtella (3. Juli 2010)

Huhu!

Bestimmt schreit bald jemand was von "Iiih das wird zu leicht mimimimiimi ...!

Ich find's gut.
Ein Hauptproblem bei großen Raids ist ja nicht, dass sie an sich zus chwer wären, sondern dass man sich halbtot organisieren muss, um überhaupt los zu kommen. Skalierbare Raids, Instanzflügel mit seperatem Reset - das klingt prima, denn es ermöglicht eine kleinere Dosierung des ansonsten doch recht beachtlichen zeitaufwands für einen Raid.
Bitte an Blizzard: Das mit den Instanzflügel klauen. Ist nämlich ne gute Idee.

Noch mehr Marken ... ja wenn's denn sein muss.
Vorschlag an Turbine: Mopst das bitte von Blizzard. Da packen sie marken und so Krams nämlich schon länger ins Charaktersheet, und nicht ins Inventar. Das machen sie wirklich besser, also bitte übernehmt das.

mfg


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Juli 2010)

Ich find's geil, vor allem die Hobbits mit Gesichtsgebüsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (3. Juli 2010)

Kleines Update: Sapience hat im US-Forum bestätigt, dass Thorog ein Boss für 24 Spieler bleiben wird. Die anderen drei Flügel sind hingegen auf 12 Spieler ausgelegt. So langsam dürfen die sich mal mit ihrer Informationspolitik entscheiden: Immer neue Infos, die wenige Stunden später relativiert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*UPDATE:* Neue Infos zu den Instanzen, Enedwaith und dem überarbeiteten Tutorial +++ UPDATE: Thorog bleibt für 24 Spieler


----------



## Vetaro (3. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe nicht, wieso das zu leicht werden sollte, keine ahnung was füchtella zu der annahme brachte dass jemand das sagen könnte o.O

Ich nehme an, die Münzen, die man zur Belohnung bekommt, sind exakt wie bei den Scharmützel-Münzen eingeteilt (level 21-30 droppen Münze A, level 31-40 Münze B...) und man kann sich dafür Entsprechendes Loot holen.

Was mich jetzt _echt_ freuen würde wäre, wenn man Belohnungen gewinnen könnte, _die sich lohnen_!

Zum Beispiel, wenn man das Spalteset gewinnen könnte - Auf Level 65. Das wäre mein traum. Exakt das gleiche Set, aber die werte auf 65er-ebene gebracht. Und zwar so, dass es, wie zu 50er-zeiten, diskutabel ist, welches der Sets jetzt das beste ist.

*Aber*: Davon ist keinerlei Rede. ich nehme also an: Die Dungeon-Items werden ähnlich wie die scharmützel-Items mal wieder beschissener als jede Questbelohnung sein.


----------



## Nerezza (5. Juli 2010)

Morgen Leute =)

ich fänds noch cool, wenn es alternativen zu bestimmten Raid-Set-Items gibt, also die eine gute alternative bieten.

Skalierbare Instanzen find ich prima. Ich mochte die oldschool instanzen von HDRO sehr gerne und finds klasse, dass man z.b. Carn Dum öfter gehen wird und dafür sogar noch eine gewinnbringende Belohnung erhält.

Das Münzen / Feder-System von Lotro find ich ein wenig unübersichtlich und für jemanden der sich nach einer Pause wieder damit beschäftigt sehr "einsteiger-feindlich" ... Eventuell liegts auch an mir ^^ ...

Ich hätte gern so eine Marken / Münzen / Federn Übersicht im Charaktersheet ... Würde die Übersicht erleichtern und Platz sparen. 

(Ähnliches wäre vllt auch eine Idee für XP-Runen)

LG


----------



## Telkir (5. Juli 2010)

Um das ganze Ruf-/Belohnungsmarken-System aufzuräumen, könnte man sich perfekt an einem Genre-Vertreter orientieren, der nach langem Wirrwarr (das nicht halb so groß war wie in HdRO) einfach ein Abzeichen-Menü einführte, in dem man übersichtlich alle Marken überwachen kann, ohne sich das Inventar zu versperren. Wenn man schon an diesem "Belohnungen dürfen nicht zufällig sein, sondern sollen vom Spieler gewählt werden, weswegen wir ihm unzählige neue Währungen präsentieren."-System festhält, dann muss die Übersichtlichkeit unbedingt verbessert werden.

Mit dem wirklich innovativen Quest-System habt Turbine schließlich bewiesen, dass man ein nützliches Pseudo-Inventar (für Quest-Gegenstände) verwenden kann. *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Olfmo (5. Juli 2010)

Was die Marken angeht kann ich euch nur zustimmen. Möglich sollte es sein, siehe Questlog, und ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frage mich noch, wenn man von überall aus diese Instanzen starten kann und dadurch auch direkt die Quests bekommt, stehen die Tauschhändler dann trotzdem in der Nähe der Instanzen? Außerdem wird es ja neue Taten für die alten Instanzen geben (Helegrod hat ja keine und die Annuminas-Instanzen nur indirekt bzw. umständlich), sind die dann automatisch abgeschlossen für mich oder muss ich dann überall nochmal rein um ggf. nen Titel oder eine Tugend zu bekommen...


----------



## Vetaro (5. Juli 2010)

Ich würde annehmen, dass der Tausch Levelbezogen und nicht Instanzbezogen sein würde, in dem fall können die Tauschhändler so wie Scharmützeltypies überall rumstehen.
Falls die belohnungen Instanzbezogen sein sollten, werden die händler aber sicher dort in der nähe stehen.

Wer das ganze aus WoW nicht kennt, hier mal kurz ein paar Bilder. Dort hat man einerseits alle seine Reittiere auf diesem Screen hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und seine Marken im folgenden Bild rechts aufgelistet. Das ist der entscheidende Punkt, von dem alle reden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte übrigens nochmal (teilweise Themenbezogen) auf ArkInventory hinweisen, ein WoW-Addon, das Items nach Kategorie ordnet.
Man kann die selber auswählen, typisch ist aber "Questitems, Tränke/Buff-Food, Handwerk, Ausrüstung, Müll, freier Platz".

Auf diese Weise erspart man sich jegliches rum-räumen, und ich würde (nur um mal kurz den itemshop zu bejahen) 5 &#8364; bezahlen, um dieses feature in HdRO zu erhalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (5. Juli 2010)

Vetaro, du alter Ketzer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das Mount-Menü zeigt ja, dass auch Turbine gut und vor allem sinnvoll abkupfern kann.
Lediglich bei deiner Sympathie für den Item-Shop bin ich anderer Meinung. Komfortfunktionen dürfen auch auf ganz normalem Wege Einzug in das Spiel halten, bitte. *geht Münzen, Ruf-Gegenstände, Essen und Erze sortieren*


----------



## Kovacs (5. Juli 2010)

das mit den Marken ist eine gute Sache und sicher nachahmenswert. Ein Feature, dass einen direkt zur Instanz und zurück teleportiert würde ich dagegen ablehnen. Nichts ist schöner als der Weg in einem Rollenspiel. Und man mag Komfort begrüßen (tue ich auch), nur WoW hat gezeigt, dass insb. dieses Feature nur zu weniger Kommunikation und Entvölkerung der Welt geführt hat. Das "positive" war, dass man jeden Tag neue Zeitrekorde was das Durchspielen einer Instanz betrifft aufstellen mußte (ich sag nur "gogogo. Bin schon 5 Minuten hier drin und wollt hier nicht versauern!").


----------



## Vetaro (5. Juli 2010)

Ja, das rumlaufen ist ein entscheidender Aspekt, ohne den für mich niemals irgendwelche Kommunikation zustande käme.


----------



## Elrigh (5. Juli 2010)

Ich sags mal so, dank Luxushaus, diverser Twinks und Accountbankfach komme ich im Moment auch ohne zusätzlich Bankslots zurecht. Das wär aber auch das erste was ich mir im Item-Shop zulegen würde, denn es nervt schon, diverse Items immer wieder zwischen Main, Twink, Haus, Bankfächern und Accountbank hin und her zu schieben.

Die Taschen dürfen ruhig so groß bleiben wie sie im Moment sind, dagegen hab ich nix. Aber ein größeres Bankfach ist Gold wert für mich.


Was meiner Meinung nach nicht sein muss ist das Abschaffen vom Weg zur Instanz oder - Gott bewahre - gar dem Weg zurück zum Questgeber wie in WOW jetzt kommt.
Es steht doch schon vor jeder Ini ein Rufhorn. Somit muss ja nur einer den Weg dahin zurücklegen.

Das mit den Marken sehe ich noch recht gelassen, ein Markenbeutel ist mir natürlich willkommen und macht auch Sinn - habs eh nie verstanden, warum Thaurlachs komplette Rüstung genauso viel Platz im Inventar einnimmt wie ein Blatt Papier...
Allerdings war es in WOW auch wirklich nicht mehr übersichtlich mit den Marken - soweit darf es in HdRO nie kommen.


----------



## Ayuda (5. Juli 2010)

Ich finde, die Taschen passen so wie sie sind. 
OK, die Marken in eine extra Registrierkarte zu geben, wie in "das Spiel dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf" (^^) wäre schon besser, 
aber davon abgesehen finde ich die Größe in Ordnung, früher in den anderen großen MMO hatte ich zum Schluss langsam die Übersicht verloren und schleppte Tonnen unnützen Kram mit durch die Welt (ein Wunder das ich in Thunder Bluff überhaupt noch den Aufzug hoch kam^^)


----------



## Vetaro (5. Juli 2010)

Deshalb hat ArkInventory bei mir die Kategorie "Müll den ich ohne Prüfen verkaufen kann" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (5. Juli 2010)

Öhm. Lese grad den Artikel bei Massively.com und sehe dabei das Bild hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich daran irritiert? Die Angabe "Skirmish Marks 250%". Ich hoffe mal, es ist nur ein Platzhalter für die eigentlichen "Dungeonmarken".


----------



## Telkir (6. Juli 2010)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Öhm. Lese grad den Artikel bei Massively.com und sehe dabei das Bild hier:
> 
> Was mich daran irritiert? Die Angabe "Skirmish Marks 250%". Ich hoffe mal, es ist nur ein Platzhalter für die eigentlichen "Dungeonmarken".


In der übersetzten buffed-News, die auch auf den Artikel von massively.com verlinkt, steht noch einmal extra, dass es Instanzen-Marken sein werden, die man gegen neue Instanzen-Belohnungen eintauschen können wird. Du brauchst - jedenfalls nach aktuellem Stand - nicht hoffen.


----------



## Telkir (10. Juli 2010)

*Update:* Der zweite Teil des heute veröffentlichten massively.com-Berichts ist nun in der übersetzten Form in unseren News auf buffed.de verfügbar. Infos zu kommenden Erweiterungen, dem neuen Herbstfest und dem Itemshop inklusive.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Juli 2010)

Ist das in der Galerie zu dem Artikel ein Zwergenhüter? http://www.massively.com/photos/lotro-f2p-tour-part-two/full/#3130047 (im Bild vorher sieht man nur die Gambitleiste) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juli 2010)

Das ist ein Zwerg mit dem 20/25-Strahlen-Set des Wächters, würde ich behaupten. Hauptsächlich anhand der Schultern.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. Juli 2010)

Aber der Schild und Wurfspeer? Hmm... das ist doch nicht das Filikul-Zeug, oder hab ich Tomaten auf'n Augen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juli 2010)

Doch, das ist 60er 1ZA-Zeug, würde ich behaupten. Und selbst wenn, Speere können auch Wächter tragen, und Wurfspeere als Zierwerk.

Abgesehen davon, meinst du nicht jemand hätte erwähnt, dass zwerge hüter sein können, oder wenigstens, dass es da noch ein geheimnis gibt, das er nicht erläutern darf..


----------



## Knurrbauch (14. Juli 2010)

Ja, ein Speer ist mir klar, hab ja selber eine Wächterin auch 65 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wobei ich den Speer jetzt garnicht als Haupthandwaffe identifiziert habe, sondern wahrscheinlich direkt wegen des Gambitfelds auf den Wurfspeer gerechnet habe. Meine Olle trägt halt keinen, weiß nicht wie die sich optisch unterscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eben deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass hier vielleicht ein unabsichtlicher versteckter Spoiler drin wäre, dass demnächst andere Rassen/Klassen-Kombinationen möglich sein könnten. Vielleicht ist mir auch einfach die Hitze zu kopf gestiegen und ich hab kleine grüne Bilwisse gesehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte ja ausserdem gerne gewusst, ob es jetzt endlich inhalte gibt, die uns über längere Zeit beschäftigen (ich glaube, ich hab das irgendwo auf hdro.de genauer definiert, womit ich mich schon zufrieden gäbe - ich bin da echt nicht pingelig).

Da zu dem thema aber nichtmal ne andeutung verloren wurde, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass enedwaith eines dieser gebiete ist, die man innerhalb von 4 entspannten spieltagen komplett durch hat und das einem nach dem einmal-spielwert keinerlei beschäftigung bietet.


----------



## Telkir (14. Juli 2010)

Der Vetaro spricht es mal wieder an. Seit vielen Jahren bestehen neue Content-Patches fast ausschließlich aus neuen Instanzen und Quests. Dass die irgendwann durchgespielt sind, oder die Spielmechanik darauf beruht, den selben Content immer wieder abzufarmen, ist nun einmal die Konsequenz aus der Suche der Spieler, einem roten Faden wie in einem Einzelspielerspiel folgen zu wollen und den unsäglichen Bemühungen der Entwickler, nur noch Content zu entwickeln, der eben von besagten Spielern möglichst geradlinig absolviert werden kann, damit man ja keine Zeit in die Entwicklung von Inhalten steckt, die nur ein Teil der User zu Gesicht bekommen. Damit meine ich noch nicht einmal Inhalte, die besonders schwer sind, sondern Inhalte, die abseits von Quests und Instanzen liegen. Die letzten Updates für diverse MMORPGs, die ich immer mal wieder aufsuche, basierten alle auf dem Prinzip "mehr vom Gleichen". Da waren die Scharmützel in HdRO noch eine angenehme "Neuentwicklung", die allerdings auch nur auf alten Konzepten basiert und dementsprechend schnell absolviert wurde.
Dennoch freue ich mich auf die neuen Story-Elemente zum einmaligen Durchspielen in Enedwaith und werde wieder einmal die ewige Suche nach dem perfekten legendären Gegenstand nicht antreten.

Somit wird neuer Content in HdRO und CO. wahrscheinlich auf ewig ein neues Level oder eine neue Stage sein, die man einfach durchspielen darf. Meine Hoffnung liegt da persönlich in einem pseudo-interaktiven System wie es Guild Wars 2 verspricht. Grundlegend ändern auch die nichts an alten Gewohnheiten, aber sie gaukeln dem Spieler wenigstens vor, dass es immer weiter geht und stets etwas Neues, Unvorhergesehenes passieren kann.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Juli 2010)

Ich kann hier nochmal ausführlicher auf meinen Beschäftigungswunsch eingehen. Hier ist mein Post von HdRO.de, leicht modifiziert:




> Wir haben seit 8 Monaten praktisch keinen neuen Content mehr bekommen - und jetzt bekommen wir ein neues Gebiet, das man wahrscheinlich in ~ 8 Spielstunden fertig hat?
> 
> Was Enedwaith unbedingt bieten müsste, um in den Augen der meisten nicht ein völliger fehlschlag zu sein, wäre eine Langzeit-Beschäftigung. Selbst wenn sie etwas blöd ist. Denkt dabei an Forochel-Ruf oder so, möglicherweise noch etwas mehr ausgedehnt.
> 
> ...



Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn wir eine spannende neue Spielmechanik erleben würden - Dazu hab ich hier was geschrieben - oder besonders coolen Content sehen würden. Aber so hohe Ansprüche will ich noch gar nicht stellen.

Ich will einfach nur, dass ich etwas zu tun bekomme, und eine sinnvolle Motivation geboten bekomme, um es zu tun. Mehr nicht. Es muss nichts tolles sein. Das sollte man als Entwickler hinkriegen, oder?


----------



## Füchtella (14. Juli 2010)

Huhu!



Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nur, dass ich etwas zu tun bekomme, und eine sinnvolle Motivation geboten bekomme, um es zu tun. Mehr nicht. Es muss nichts tolles sein. Das sollte man als Entwickler hinkriegen, oder?



Hmm.
Du meinst jetzt aber nicht sowas, wie ... sagen wir:
Das gefarme nach einem Symbol von Celebrimor für eine 65er 2. ZA-Sache, oder?
Denn das wär ja sowas - eine Langzeitmotivation, denselben Inhalt wieder und wieder zu machen.
Ich gestehe allerdings ein, dass mich grade das überhaupt nicht motiviert hat, eher im Gegenteil.
Nachdem ich erstmal wusste, wie selten das doofe Teil ist, und wie teuer im Auktionshaus, habe ich das für mich persönlich unter "interessiert mich nicht" abgehakt.
Zumal man ja für den perfekten legendären Gegenstand durchaus mehrere Versuche braucht, bis er mal die richtigen Vermächtnisse hat.
Die beiden Leute in meinem Umfeld, die so ein Celebrimor Ding dann hatten, litten dann auch beide unter den Folgeerscheinungen:

Unser Sippenheermeister erfarmte sich das Ding. 
Ich glaube er war einfach ca. 5 Wochen lang täglich in die Instanz gerannt, mit allem Freud und Leid, das Zufallsgruppen so bieten. Schließlich gewann er so ein Teil und hopste glücklich Richtung Schmiede. Sekunden später schallte dann ein "Neeeeeeeiiiiiiiiin!" durch den Sippenchat, weil auf seiner Heldenwaffe dummerweise die falschen Vermächtnisse waren. Alsdann logte er aus, und ging in eine mehrmonatige Spielpause ^^

Meine Lieblingswaffenmeisterin hingegen hat sich das Teil gekauft. 
Und ihre Axt sogar einige Wochen lang benutzt, bis sie zu dem Schluss kam, dass das Ding zwar nicht schlecht, ihr aber andere Vermächtnisse eben doch lieber wären. Nun hat sie - nach mehreren Anläufen - die passende 3.ZA-Waffe mit den richtigen Vermächtnissen und ist zufriedener.

Meinst du diese Sorte Langzeitmotivation?
Falls ja dann ... hmm ... na gut, können sie gerne machen, aber ebenso gut auch bleiben lassen, weil mich sowas eben rein gar nicht motiviert.

Dann schon lieber eine knackeschwere Instanz, bei der ich einfach lange brauche, bis ich sie endlich geschafft habe. Dabei ist übrigens völlig egal, ob da dann Saruman persönlich oder ein Popelorc als Endboss drinsteht. Wenn er mich oft genug in den Staub geschickt hat, bin ich sehr motiviert, es ihm heimzuzahlen *kichert doof*

mfg


----------



## Telkir (14. Juli 2010)

Oha, aufgehorcht. Am Donnerstag darf man wohl mit einem neuen Dev-Blog aus den USA erwarten.
Sapience meinte auf die Frage, was "Mooresoonerish in fact!" (Übersetzung dürft Ihr selber vornehmen, ich bin der Meinung, dass der Versuch den Spaß raubern würde.) wohl bedeuten soll: "Noch diese Woche, wahrscheinlich Donnerstag."


----------



## Vetaro (14. Juli 2010)

Nein, die 2.ZA-Motivation meine ich eigentlich nicht, deshalb hab ich sie auch nicht angeführt.

Die extreme Zufallsabhängigkeit in mindestens zwei schritten (celebrimbor-drop und legacies) disqualifiziert diese Aufgabe eigentlich für mich.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich kurz noch einschieben, dass Motivation (u.A.) darauf aufbaut, dass

- das Ziel als Erreichbar eingestuft wird
- die Belohnung als lohnend gedeutet wird
- ein Fortschritt erkennbar ist

Das Problem bei Celebrimbor-2ZA-kram ist offensichtlich: Man erkennt keinen Fortschritt. E sind spieler bekannt, die 230 runs ohne einen einzigen Drop erlebt haben.

In Diablo 2 machte sowas z.B. keine Probleme: Man war eigentlich nie auf der suche nach _dem teil_ sondern wusste: _Irgendwas_ geiles wird schon droppen, selbst wenn mans nicht braucht. Dadurch wurde der Zufall deutlich akzeptabler.

Das war auch z.B. bei dem doppel-miniboss in der Spalte ein Grund zur motivation: Manchmal hatte der nennenswerte Items dabei. Nicht ein spezielles item auf das alle gleichzeitig geil waren.

wir brauchen was, wo der fortschritt erkennbar ist. Ich nehme in der Hinsicht wieder gerne Rock Band als vorbild:
Aktuell beschäftige ich mich damit, jeden einzelnen Gig im Spiel hinzulegen - das sind oft viele Stunden für 'ne einzelne Stadt, und es gibt knapp 20 Städte.

Ich bin aber motiviert, das zu tun: Jede einzelne Stadt gibt mir 10 von 1000 Achievement-Punkten (die rein zur zierde da sind), und in jeder stadt gibt es knapp 15 Auftritte - ich kann also jedes mal sehen, wie weit ich jetzt wieder fortgeschritten bin.

Ich hab auch in Batman: Arkham Asylum jedes einzelne Rätsel aufgedeckt und versteckten Kram gefunden - das Spiel sagt einem jederzeit, wieviele Prozent man geschafft hat und gibt einem generell an, wo man hin muss. Übrigens, wenn ich ein cooles spiel das nicht nur ein purer klon von allen anderen Spielen ist, haben will: Arkham Asylum ist da ein großer Kandidat.

Und derartig sollten meiner Meinung nach auch Langzeit-Beschäftigungen in HdRO sein: Der Fortschritt sollte übersichtlich sein, die Belohnung sinnvoll (und ebenso sollte sie klar definiert sein, nicht "du bekommst zufällig eine waffe, die total knorke oder bockmist ist") - und der Zeitaufwand um dorthin zu gelangen sollte wirklich relevant sein.

Es ist mir dabei (um es den Entwicklern so leicht wie möglich zu machen) völlig egal, ob ich gegner farmen soll, ob ich jeden tag 5 verschiedene scharmützel zu zwölft machen soll, lowlevel-spielern in Instanzen helfen, 1000 versteckte Blumen überall auf der Welt finden, oder mein Rock-Band-Schlagzeug an den PC anschließen und denen Bat Country vorspielen soll bis die Finger bluten.

Irgendwas. Ich setze meine Voraussetzungen so niedrig wie es geht: Beschäftigung für Lange, mit einer motivierenden Belohnung. Bitte.


----------



## Telkir (14. Juli 2010)

Da Ihr sicher recht selten in das HdRO-Interface-Forum schauen werdet, gibt es hier den Link zum Thread der Ankündigung der LUA-Unterstützung für Der Herr der Ringe Online. Das Ganze soll noch eine Weile in der Testphase bleiben und dann eigenständige Interface-Addons erlauben. Nichts Genaues weiß man derzeit zur endgültigen Funktionalität.

*hofft, dass hier jetzt nicht alle durchdrehen und "HILFE! GEARSCORE, DIE WELT GEHT UNTER!" schreien*

p.s. Querverlinkungen im Forum sind natürlich böse, aber ich sehe das hier ganz einfach einmal als eine Art Sammelthread zum Free-2-Play-Start. Die Infos wird Vetaro sicher in die Gesamtübersicht aufnehmen, wenn wir Free-2-Play werden und alle Ankündigungen sicher sind.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Juli 2010)

DAS IST JA SCHLIMMER ALS HITLER!


----------



## dhorwyn (15. Juli 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt geht mir die Content-Politik mittlerweile auch ziemlich auf die Nüsse... Seit Moria (inkl. Bücher-Patches) gabs gerade mal 3-4 neue Instanzen, also seit jetzt fast 2 Jahren, die paar Düsterwald-Inis da, langweilige Mützel und die Stammspielerschaft vertröstet man auf Isengard 2011...ganz toll. Ich hab vorgestern AoC wieder reaktiviert und mir gleich mal das Addon dazugekauft (auch einfach über die Accountverwaltung, patcht dann auch hoch wie bei Lotro bei Düsterwald - selbes Prinzip) und muss sagen ich werd jetzt erstmal lotro liegen lassen ausser mein Tank wird dringend gebraucht, fragt sich nur wofür...3 Chars voll ausgestattet reicht mir, raiden will übern Sommer bei uns eh keiner, zu wenig Leute sind wir auch noch immer...und mit nem Kumpel der wenig Zeit hat level ich halt noch n bissl seinen Char mit meinem Schurken hoch (sind grad in Angmar) aber das sind dann vielleicht 4-5 Stunden pro Woche... da ich sowieso n lta hab ists mir erstmal egal dass ich nicht viel Zeit mit hdro verbringe vom finanziellen Aspekt... Mal schauen AoC macht grad Spaß...die Community ist auch im Gegensatz zum Release um einiges gemäßigter was ich in den zwei Tagen so in den Channels halt mitbekommen habe...nicht mehr so krasse flames und so. Also hab ich halt da einen neuen Char angefangen einen von der neuen Rasse, mal heute Abend das neue 20-30er Gebiet angucken und dann wohl meinen ersten 80er mal leveln, bisher kam ich nie über 50 hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass jetzt auch noch Addons evtl. möglich werden macht die Sache nicht gerade prickelnder, darf man dort dann auch noch ständig auf seinen Entgiften-Button drücken, auf sein Omen gucken und sein Recount nie aus den Augen lassen...nene ehrlich, ich hab mich mit Schwarzmalerein echt zurückgehalten, aber im Endeffekt fürchte ich langsam dann doch um die bisher gewohnte Qualität.

Zum anderen gefällt mir die Aussage aus dem zweiten Teil des massivleys-Report in Bezug auf weitere Erweiterungen überhaupt nicht. Da war die Rede dass man sich nicht sicher ist ob Addons wie Moria überhaupt noch ins neue Konzept passen, aber man irgendwann wohl wieder doch sowas in der Art veröffentlichen will, je nachdem wie das neue Modell läuft.


Guckt man mal auf andere Spiele und sogar f2p-Spiele (ok zt mit Kaufzwang von items etc.)

WoW: 2009-2010 1 Addon mit viel zusätzlichen Content nachgeliefert, einige Instanzen + Raidinstanzen, Turnierplatz, etc. 
ROM: 2009-2010: gleich 2 Addons (dessen Umfang ich nicht kenne)
Allods: 1 Erweiterung obwohl noch in der Betaphase (wirds wohl auch wie die meisten gpot. spiele auch bleiben^^)
AoC: 1 doch recht umfangreiches Addon und davor regelmäßig Contentpatches

Lotro 2009-2010: 1 MiniAddon mit gerade mal 15-30 Stunden Spielzeit, 4-5 Instanzen, und langweiligem Scharmützelsystem, 1 Buchpatch (mit doofer Questreihe)


Selbst als Gelegenheitsspieler hab ich in Lotro jetzt schon nach genau einem Jahr meiner Rückkehr (und da war nichtmal ein Char 60) 3 Chars Raidtauglich ausgestattet und jede normale Instanze gesehen, zusätzlich auch an Angamar-Raidinstanzen teilgenommen, mein Luxushaus, usw. und einfach keine Lust mehr noch mehr Chars zu ziehen (obwohl ich noch viele kleine Twinks zwischen 20 und 40 hab) Zudem finde ich einfach einige Klassen ziemlich uninteressant die ich meist im 30er Bereich sogar gelöscht habe.


Was mich zwar alles nicht daran hindern wird Hdro weiter zu spielen, wohl aber erst mit Enedwaith - nur die Buchquests, die 60-65er Quests interessieren mich absolut nicht mit 65er Chars - den was bringen mir die Kill/Sammelquests, Gold brauch ich eh keins ausser zum reparieren, was soll man sich den schon groß kaufen... war im letzten Jahr gerade 1x im AH und hab mir etwas Golderz gekauft weil ich zu faul zum selber farmen war und so lustig sind die mittlerweile genauso im einheitlichen dumpfen MMO-Sammel/Kill-Quest-Brei untergegangenen Lotro-Quests auch nicht (mit kleinen Ausnahmen). 

Also für mich ist Enedwaith total uninteressant, die neu gestalteten Instanzen hat man auch schnell durch, werd ich mir wohl trotzdem ansehen. Naja ich rechne wohl alles in allem auch mit einer kurzen interessanten Spielzeit, bevor es weitergeht mit Warten auf irgendwann 2011 mal wieder n Happen Isengard...



Mir unverständlich warum man nicht einfach 2-3 Instanzen reinwirft, etwas größere und dazu vielleicht eine neue Raidinstanz - was hält derzeit denn noch die Spieler ausser die Hoffnung auf Isengard...bei uns twinken auch alle nur vor sich hin und jammern ab und an, da mach ich nicht mehr mit und gebe Funcom erstmal für die gute Arbeit der letzten Monate und das recht ansprechende Addon ein paar Euro bis sich Turbine was einfallen lässt.


----------



## Telkir (21. Juli 2010)

Klein und rund, mit einem Klick sind neue LUA-UI-Infos in Eurem Mund: http://ninjalooter.de/2010/07/forum-blues-hdro-lua-addon-informationen-zur-kunftigen-ui-anpassung-20-07-2010 (Deutsche Übersetzung und Original-Post)

*Die quick-and-dirty-Übersetzung zitiere ich einfach hier:*



> LUA-UI-Plugins in Der Herr der Ringe Online
> 
> Wir wollen Euch einen kurze Übersicht über die Geschichte, den derzeitigen Status und die Zukunft von LUA-Anpassungen in Der Herr der Ringe Online geben.
> Vergangenheit:
> ...


----------



## Telkir (21. Juli 2010)

Neue Infos zu den skalierenden Instanzen. Nachdem einige Screenshots eine Gruppengrößen-Auswahl für Instanzen angaben, bekräftigte Sapience, dass Ihr die Gruppengröße dennoch nicht ändern könnt.

Permanent +XX Werte eines Attributs im Itemshop: Die Tomes sind entweder im Itemshop zu kaufen oder Ihr müsst auf einen World-Drop hoffen. Die Werte sind permanent und einzigartig anwendbar. Bisher gibt es +50 Werte als Bücher. Um +50 Werte nutzen zu können, müsst Ihr vorher das "+10"-Buch,  das "+20"-Buch, das "+30"-Buch, das "+30"-Buch und das "+40"-Buch eines Attributs gefunden oder gekauft und auf dem Charakter verwendet haben. Die Werte addieren sich nicht, sondern werden vom höchsten Wert überschrieben.

Die deutschen Übersetzungen zu HdRO-Posts aus dem Turbine-Forum findet Ihr im Forum-Blues auf Ninjalooter.de. (Eigenwerbung!)

http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?&postid=4831489#post4831489
http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?&postid=4832341#post4832341
http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?&postid=4832106#post4832106

Edit: Die Verlinkung der geleakten Screenshots überlasse ich Euch, da sie trotz NDA veröffentlicht wurden und im Nachhinein von Turbine als "Na gut, das Kind ist eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen." abgesegnet wurden. Persönlich unterstütze ich die Leaks dennoch nicht.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juli 2010)

Und, in dem Zusammenhang, dort ebenso verlinkt: Entwicklertagebuch: Instanzen (1)

Hier ausserdem nochmal der Link zu ausführlichen Screenshots vom Itemshop.


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Juli 2010)

Oh mein Gott, ist ja übel dass die jedes Land in Angmar danach einzeln verticken. Also ich hätte da eher mit nem richtigen PACK gerechnet (also von mir aus alle Level 20 - 40 Gebiete dann noch eins mit 40 - 50)....aber jedes Land ist schon richtig ne Frechheit - Nordhöhen 900 Punkte... Einsame Lande 650 Punkte

Im Grunde von Level 20 - Level naja sagen wir mal 38 kostet dann eben mal 1550 Punkte. Schatten von Angmar gibts im Laden fürn Appel und n Ei zu kaufen...gut man weiss ja noch nicht wieviel Punkte genau jetzt in Euro sind, aber das sieht mir doch schon für zwei Länder nach mind. 5-10 Euro aus zusätzlich wenn man sich dann n Pferd kaufen will nochmal das Goldlimit wegkaufen... ich frag mich wo die die Dummen finden werden 

Im Vergleich

Düsterwald wird mit netmal 1500 Punkten geführt, moria mit 1900 - und zwei angmarländer für netmal 20 lvl mit 1550^^ 

1 Scharmützel 500 punkte... ich hoff mal das sind ausschliesslich Dummie-Preise


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juli 2010)

100 punkte ~ 1$


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Juli 2010)

jo dann würden die Preise zu den Addons passen - was aber die Länder-Questpacks extrem teuer macht und wirklich Abzocke wär wenn man mal bedenkt durch wieviele Länder man kommt um 50 zu werden....ok man kann natürlich einsparen und ein paar nicht kaufen - trotzdem - ein Land für 600-900 - also 6-9 US-$ find ich Abzocke aller ersten Güte.


----------



## Nerezza (22. Juli 2010)

von Abzocke zu sprechen find ich immer ein bisschen "hart". Erstens können die F2P-Spieler sich zu einem Premium mitglied aufwerten und haben somit keine Paketkosten und zweitens schließen sie den kauf ja gewissenhaft ab.

Abzocke wäre es für mich, wenn Abonnenten, die bereits diverse Packs erworben haben zur Kasse gebeten werden, durch das neue System also einen Nachteil bekommen.


Ich nehm da gern das Beispiel Apple -> Die bieten das iPhone 4 für 1000€ an, was meiner Meinung nach völlig überholt ist. Nur die Nachfrage ist da und jeder weiß worauf er sich einlässt, deswegen ist es noch keine Abzocke =)


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Juli 2010)

Premium-Mitglieder haben auch nur die Startgebiete....

Premium-User: Questpacks: Ered Luin, Shire, Bree-land (can purchase more)

Musst schon Vip sein also Abonennt wie eh und jeh halt^^

Das einzige was Sinn macht wird danach auch sein, sich das Spiel im Laden für 5 Euro zu kaufen, anstatt 5 Euro für EIN Land hinzublättern, und sorry dieses Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist für mich nix anderes als Abzocke. 

Und Angebot und Nachfrage...die Nachfrage nach Lotro hält sich ja so schon in Grenzen, manche Media Märkte und Saturn-Märkte führen seit monaten keine GameCards mehr und wie heute schonmal angesprochen, das kaufwillige F2P-Klientel kauft sich in anderen Spielen eher Vorteile, gibt dafür aber auch gern Geld aus - ob sie auch für Zierwerk und Quests Geld ausgeben und dadurch eher im Nachteil sind gegenüber Abonennten oder gar LTA-Kunden wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Questpacks wage ich zu behaupten werden sich verhältnismäßig schwach verkaufen, wenn die Preise denn so stehen bleiben - keiner ist so doof und legt fürn Land 5 Euro hin, wenn er pro Monat dann nur 13 zahlt (falls die Abo-Preise gleich bleiben) 


Ich frage mich viel eher wen dieses Konzept überhaupt anspricht (am ehesten noch bestehende Abonennten die Fluff kaufen) und Turbines GROßen Erfolg von DDO...ja vielleicht ists von 10.000 auf 40.000 wenn überhaupt Accounts (nicht aktiven Spielern) gesprungen, von denen aber mittlerweile schon 20.000 nicht mehr aktiv sind, weil sie sich das Startgebiet angeschaut haben und dann nix zahlen wollten.


----------



## Gromthar (22. Juli 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> keiner ist so doof und legt fürn Land 5 Euro hin, wenn er pro Monat dann nur 13 zahlt (falls die Abo-Preise gleich bleiben)


Ganz klare Milchmädchenrechnung.
Je nachdem wie langfristig man spielt, zahlt sich das neue System durchaus aus. Man zahlt einmalig pro Gebiet, usw. und kann es für alle Chars beliebig nutzen. Ich vermute, dass sich alle Inhalte für einen Preis erwerben lassen, der eines LTAs gleichwertig wäre.

Die größten Vorteile haben natürlich jene Spieler, die die Sonderangebote der LTAs genutzt haben.



dhorwyn schrieb:


> [...] das kaufwillige F2P-Klientel kauft sich in anderen Spielen eher Vorteile, gibt dafür aber auch gern Geld aus - ob sie auch für Zierwerk und Quests Geld ausgeben und dadurch eher im Nachteil sind gegenüber Abonennten oder gar LTA-Kunden wage ich zu bezweifeln. [...]


Wer weiss schon so genau was für Angebote der Shop in Zukunft bieten wird. Im Endeffekt wird Turbine auch weiterhin primär auf Abos setzen und diese F2P Variante vermutlich nur als Zuckerbrot nutzen wollen mehr Spieler an HdRO heranzuführen - also mehr Kunden zu bekommen.

Es gibt genügend Spiele, die auch ohne handfeste Spielvorteile auf dem F2P Markt großen Erfolg haben.


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Juli 2010)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Spiele, die auch ohne handfeste Spielvorteile auf dem F2P Markt großen Erfolg haben.





klar gibts F2P mmos mit hohen Accountzahlen, aber ich wette das fast überall bei F2Ps und mmos generell, die zahl der aktiven accounts mindestens 50% darunter liegen...

Das Geld kommt bei F2P-Spielen halt durch sowas rein. Sterbemalus wegkaufen, Buffkram ohne den man net Raiden gehen kann, Buffzeug/Items ohne denen man im PvP unterlegen ist.

Warum verlangt wohl Turbine für Quests? Weil sich n Level 20 Spieler keinen Fluff in rauen Mengen kaufen wird, der ihm rein gar nix bringt, ausser etwas schöner auszusehen. Warum muss man ab Level 35 schon wieder zahlen weil man ein Goldlimit hat das nichtmal den Kauf eines Reittiers zulässt, usw.


Btw. du hast nur 1 Charplatz wenn du Freeuser und 3 wenn du Premiumuser bist, also allzuviele kannste da nicht durchjagen... 


DDO hatte ja bei F2P-Launch 1 Mio. User, mich würd mal interessieren wieviele da jetzt noch spielen...Turbine hat mal verlauten lassen dass sie doppelt soviele Subscriber haben wie zu "alten" Zeiten als es P2P war. Heißt das jetzt statt 10.000, 20.000? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (22. Juli 2010)

... und genau deshalb lässt sich dort eindeutig die Tendenz zum aktiven Abo, bzw. LTA erkennen.

Davon mal abgesehen kommt man in den meisten F2P Spielen mit weit unter 13 &#8364; im Monat wunderbar aus - selbst bei dem teuflischen Allods reichen ~5 &#8364; meist aus. Es gibt idR nicht einmal wirkliche Anreize jeden Monat unmengen an Geld zu investieren. Einzig HdRO geht hier einen anderen Weg - was man kauft bleibt dauerhaft. Und natürlich will und muss jeder F2P Betreiber den Kunden an jeder Ecke Kaufanreize schaffen den Shop zu nutzen, schließlich kommt nur dadurch überhaupt Geld in die Tasche.



dhorwyn schrieb:


> DDO hatte ja bei F2P-Launch 1 Mio. User, mich würd mal interessieren wieviele da jetzt noch spielen...Turbine hat mal verlauten lassen dass sie doppelt soviele Subscriber haben wie zu "alten" Zeiten als es P2P war. Heißt das jetzt statt 10.000, 20.000?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DDO wird in Europa kaum gespielt, qualitativ ist das Spiel hochwertig und der Shop ist durchaus angemessen.


----------



## Telkir (22. Juli 2010)

Ich werd' in die spekulative "Abzocke"-Diskussion nicht einsteigen, da es bereits einen Turbine-Post gibt, der auf den Beta-Status des Shops und seiner Inhalte hinweist.

Allerdings will ich gerne ein paar Fakten und nicht nur Vermutungen zu DDO mit Euch teilen: http://turbine.com/news/5-press/93-dungeons-a-dragons-onliner-eberron-unlimited-surpasses-one-million-new-players.html


Mit dem Start der Free-2-Play-Version kamen innerhalb von 6 Monaten 1 Millionen neue Spieler hinzu (Accounts registriert).
Die herkömmliche Abo-Alternative zur Itemshop-Version wurde doppelt so oft wie vorher gebucht. (=Abos verdoppelt)
Der Umsatz wurde um das Fünffache gesteigert.
Das sind die offiziellen Angaben eines Börsenunternehmens, die nur für die US-Version gelten. Der europäische Markt ist bei DDO noch immer in Pay-2-Play-Hand; aber nicht mehr lang.

edit: Damn it, dhorwyn hat vor mir editiert. Ich lass das hier trotzdem stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

Für die die nur ins Forum schauen: Mitlerweile haben wir übrigens schon die Entwicklertagebücher 2 auch Teil 3 veröffentlicht.


Hier die Informationen, in Kurz:

- Skalierbare Instanzen sind keine Scharmützel, benutzen aber Scharmützel-Belohnungen.
- Es gibt ein Set für Level 30 (Großes Hügelgrab)
- Hardmode-Instanzen haben Chancen auf Komponenten des 2. Zeitalters.
- Annûminas und Helegrod (Level 65) brauchen keine Strahlen zum spielen.

- Die Entwickler haben realisiert dass es sinnlos und nervig von den Höhlenklauen ist, sich im Kampf einzugraben.
- Sie haben ausserdem gemerkt dass es doof ist, wenn Spieler erst Annûminas einnehmen müssen, um die Instanz zu starten.
- Sie haben noch nicht bemerkt dass es keinen Sinn macht, neue Instanzen einzuführen, wenn die Belohnungen schlechter sind als das Zeug, dass die spieler bereits haben.


----------



## Vetaro (9. August 2010)

Wie Turbine soeben verlauten lies haben sie keinen Bock mehr auf die andauernden Beschwerden der User, dass all die Scharmützel- und Instanz-Münzen die Inventarplätze blockieren würden.

"Wenn wir noch _eine_ Beschwerde bekommen, werden alle Relikte aus dem Reliktmenü entfernt und in eure Taschen gepackt!" drohte Orion den Spielern in Offiziellen Forum.

(Quelle)


----------



## Ilumnia (9. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wie Turbine soeben verlauten lies haben sie keinen Bock mehr auf die andauernden Beschwerden der User, dass all die Scharmützel- und Instanz-Münzen die Inventarplätze blockieren würden.
> 
> "Wenn wir noch _eine_ Beschwerde bekommen, werden alle Relikte aus dem Reliktmenü entfernt und in eure Taschen gepackt!" drohte Orion den Spielern in Offiziellen Forum.
> 
> (Quelle)




Ich weis nicht, ob ich es nur so empfinde, aber für mich ist so eine Antwort unter aller Sau und zeugt meines erachtens nach, nach inkompetenz im Umgang Problemen.

Es sei den das es purer spass war oder sie doch genervt sind.


----------



## arcangel (9. August 2010)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, ob ich es nur so empfinde, aber für mich ist so eine Antwort unter aller Sau und zeugt meines erachtens nach, nach inkompetenz im Umgang Problemen.
> 
> Es sei den das es purer spass war oder sie doch genervt sind.



Wer Turbine kennt, weiss wie das gemeint war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (9. August 2010)

Ganz davon abgesehen wie es gemeint war, es hätte auch ganz gut falsch aufgefast werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie von mir beim ersten überfliegen...


----------

